# Huffman/Roadmaster.....



## pedal alley (Feb 20, 2009)

or neither ?
the guy i got it from said , he thinks Roadmaster.
he says the guy he got it from told him Huffman.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Thomas,

It looks like you have a Prewar Cleveland Welding frame onto which someone has installed a Huffman springer fork. The H99982 serial number (and the curved down tube) dates the frame to late 1940/ early 1941.

Phil


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 20, 2009)

I concur! definitely not Huffman also definitely Huffman "Gliding Ride" springer. the frame certainly looks Cleveland Welding, and Phil is definitely better at them than I am:o


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 20, 2009)

*springer fork*

the springer fork is Huffman . 
the frame C.W.C. 
 thanks ; Phil , & Scott .


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 20, 2009)

You just wouldn't trust me on this!!!!! LOL I told you that I thought the frame was Roadmaster and the fork was Huffman.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 20, 2009)

refresh my memory on the National
and the fork looks good to go. measure you're steer tube on both the bike and the fork. most boys prewar Huffmans had a 5" head tube and the post war one's were 5?" I have no idea why they changed them.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it is post war?????


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 20, 2009)

*thinking is dangerous*

i knew the fork was Huffman.
 remember you said "i think the frame is a Roadmaster". we all know thinking can be
dangerous @ times.:eek:
think i'll put the fork on the 39.
throw the frame on the pile till later.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 20, 2009)

Uh-Oh, trouble in paradise!:eek:
1939 would have had the "Front Flex" fork same as the ones on the Twin-Flexes. the "Gliding Ride" came out in 1941.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 20, 2009)

*John Cash*

well, it fit . guess i'll be saying its a..
1939,40,41......
Huffman bicycle.................
i got it one piece @ a time.


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 20, 2009)

*frame available?*

So if it's just going into a pile, I'd be interested in the frame if you don't use it. PM me!


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm in CA. Shouldn't be too much to ship for just the bare frame...


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 21, 2009)

Just for the record, assuming that the chainring is original(although the crank isn't), it would have had a Western Flyer badge on it.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 21, 2009)

*no*



AntonyR said:


> Just for the record, assuming that the chainring is original(although the crank isn't), it would have had a Western Flyer badge on it.




the badge said ..
  LUDWIG


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey can you post a picture of the headbadge you're talking about?


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 22, 2009)

*don't have that one*



AntonyR said:


> Hey can you post a picture of the headbadge you're talking about?




i don't have the 
badge off this frame.
i just know what it was.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2009)

Ludwig was one of the badges on CWC bikes, the chainring is most likely correct for it, I have no idea about the crank, you'd have to ask Phil.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 23, 2009)

*Western Flyer!*

Sprocket...  The Ludwig badges are all over Ebay I see them everyweek on ebay... I have never seen one on a bike original....?

All my bikes are "ONE PIECE AT A TIME"....RIP Johnny


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 25, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> Sprocket...  The Ludwig badges are all over Ebay I see them everyweek on ebay... I have never seen one on a bike original....?
> 
> Here ya go, post war dayton, dont see the Ludwig badges in this condition very often actually I like it better than the nos ones that are always on the bay:eek:


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 25, 2009)

*Sweet!*

Now I can mark that off my list!!!

Is your bike orange and blue?... does it have a bendix brake?


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 25, 2009)

*badge*

thanks for sharing the photo don.
the N.O.S. badge i have looks just
like that one .DP is suppose to open the
icecream window on monday.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 25, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> Now I can mark that off my list!!!
> 
> Is your bike orange and blue?... does it have a bendix brake?




Orange and blue and rust, the brake arm is mussleman, hubs greasy dirty, not sure if its marked or not, if I clean it up it will be too shiny 

and thanks Tom about the ice cream notice!


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 26, 2009)

*warm & dry*



Flat Tire said:


> Orange and blue and rust, the brake arm is mussleman, hubs greasy dirty, not sure if its marked or not, if I clean it up it will be too shiny
> 
> and thanks Tom about the ice cream notice!




don , if its nice on monday,
we may hafto take a bike ride
& meet @ DP.
well, you'l hafta ride
farther than me.i'm abit closer. 
alltho we can call fred sanford if he
is around we can pedal over to b.s.


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 3, 2009)

you say your building a johnny cash bike lol thomas  cool a lot of my bikes are johnny cash bikes i wouldnt trade a one there as unique as i am


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 3, 2009)

*spare parts*



willy wonka said:


> you say your building a johnny cash bike lol thomas  cool a lot of my bikes are johnny cash bikes i wouldnt trade a one there as unique as i am



yes, i seem to get the spare parts off bikes,
after they've been stripped. i can't ever seem
to get one all trhere, & original.oh well,this way
i get to do them my way.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 5, 2009)

just looked at your photo and noticed a thing or two. first you have the upper arms of the springer backwards, they should bow out to the front.
next I think your frame is a bit newer, the lower bar has more curve in it. the 1938 and 1939 frames the lower bar is only curved a very little in about 1940 or so it became a bit more curved. I'll look into it some more. it looks good with the springer! you know what you need, a set of Colonial fenders!


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 6, 2009)

*whiteman speak with forked tongue*

after veiwing first photo...........
"and the fork looks good to go."

now after veiwing second photo.......
"just looked at your photo and noticed a thing or two. first you have the upper arms of the springer backwards, they should bow out to the front."

this National may be 1940-41.
i was thinking 39. too many bikes 

thanks Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2009)

pedal alley said:


> after veiwing first photo...........
> "and the fork looks good to go."
> 
> now after veiwing second photo.......
> ...



first photo good to go as in nothing missing nothing broken
second photo not good as in not reassembled correctly still good to go
to correct move left arm to right side in reverse position move right arm to left side in reverse position:eek:


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 6, 2009)

i just took from one frame to the other.
 didn't even question the assembly.

i need GOTHIC fenders 
thanks  scott


----------

